# Puck Puck Recipes



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

I've been playing with the Puck Puck for a couple of weeks now but so far, have stuck to the reccommend 37g coffee to 100g ice & 400g water.

Has anybody tried different recipes? I'm wondering if it may be possible to make up a concentrate to top up with hot water in a flask for work.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

No, for some reason I've also just stuck to the recipe in the instructions, no idea why, just couldn't be bothered to mess around I suppose.

I don't really get the ice thing though. I wonder how much effect it has on the extraction. It's long since melted by the time the drip has finished and the brew is at room temp. I chill it in the fridge afterwards, and drink it straight. I've done it with and without ice, but different beans and grind so it's impossible to compare the two and decide that the ice is a factor.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Tried changing grind slightly, but always stuck with the recommended recipe... Should probably try changing it up!

Regarding whether there's any point in ice... I have an ice cube tray that makes pretty big ice cubes (85g a cube ish), which take a considerably longer time to melt than small ones. I haven't watched the whole process to know how long it takes to melt, but definitely takes a while! So if it turns out the ice does make a difference I imagine these are the best way of doing it.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah if it takes 3h to drip through, you need a lot of big ice in order for it to still be solid after 3h. I'm more curious as to why the instructions call for it, seeing as it seems not to result in a chilled drink. My only conclusion is that they feel it limits extraction and perhaps produces a smoother less acidic brew (which I believe is one of the alleged benefits of brewing cold).

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Been wondering about the ice too. Tried it in the aeropress (on top of the drip disc) instead of in the reservoir with the water but it didn't seem to make much difference apart from lastong longer (especially once a tunnel had been created in the center for the water to drip through).


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

I've got some beans with floral and citrus notes so I pulled out the Puck Puck again. Today I changed a few things.

Coarser grind (0 +1 turn on niche)

200g ice

300ml fridge cooled water

Interestingly, the ice never fully melted in about 4+ hours. I actually tipped some away!

The flavour was intense though. Lots better than my first attempt. Really quite drinkable. I reckon this is mostly down to the coarser grind and possibly beans, but I'd definitely try maybe 150g ice and cold water again.

Cue gratuitous videos...


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

Edit.


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

I just bought this from ikea and thought others might be interested for Puck Puck use.

500ml glass measuring jug suitable for drip using the aeropress. I wouldn't use this for actual aeropress as it's not a completely snug fit.

500ml glass carafe for storing in the fridge.

I've filled it with 500ml of water for reference.


----------



## Hilaeropress (Dec 18, 2018)

Been interesting reading your comments on this - I got a puck puck for Christmas and have been having fun playing with it! (Actually initially had the opposite of fun, I spent Christmas afternoon trying to work out why I had an inconsistent drip. Has anyone else had this? I think it might have been due to my work surface being completely uneven, causing the vent holes to get water in them - maybe!?) I did eventually get it working and have enjoyed the end result.

Also wondering if anyone else finds it hard to see the drips through their aeropress? My aeropress is quite dark, I have to shine a torch through it when I'm trying to adjust the drip rate!

On the ice thing: when I was researching my erratic drip I'm sure I read somewhere that ice cold water leads to smaller bubbles, which helps with consistency? But now I can't find where I read that and I have no idea if it makes sense.

And finally, is it not a concentrate? I find it quite intense and have been diluting it, but maybe that's my untrained palate and/or the way I'm making it.

Anyway I'd be interested to hear anyone's thoughts on any of this!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I've been drinking it neat, but I know a lot of people do treat it as a concentrate and dilute it 1:1 with water.

My drip rate is relatively stable once I've set it. However I tried marking each half with stickers where the right point is and that isn't consistent from one use to the next for some reason.

I'm still mystified by the ice. Mine is always melted long before the vessel is empty so it seems fairly pointless, unless that first little while of lower temperature slows down the extraction (but I don't think I could taste the difference to be honest).

I agree re dark aeropress not making it easy and having to use a torch. In addition, I find it annoying to have to look at the phone app and the drips at the same time. I now use a metronome to listen to the 55 dpm and watch the drips, adjusting til they match. I did feed back to the developer that they should add a metronome functions. Maybe if more people do so they'll add it. They got back to me and said it was a good idea and that they may do so at a later date.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Hilaeropress (Dec 18, 2018)

hotmetal said:


> I now use a metronome to listen to the 55 dpm and watch the drips, adjusting til they match. I did feed back to the developer that they should add a metronome functions. Maybe if more people do so they'll add it. They got back to me and said it was a good idea and that they may do so at a later date.
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


The metronome is a much better idea, I'll definitely do that! And I'll contact them about it too.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Failing that, there's gotta be plenty of 55bpm songs to drip along to.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah I thought so! Just one of those flashes of inspiration you get after caffeine intake! The app as it stands is good for measuring the drip rate you're getting, but less so for tuning the PUCK PUCK to a target rate. I was getting eye strain flicking my attention between a dark Aeropress and the screen with the cheesy "oof!" "Pow!" etc whilst looking for the dot that tells you you're in range. I figured the range seemed to centre roughly on 60bpm and then the idea of using a metronome occurred. I found a free one on the Android app store with no ads or fishy permissions and now I don't even bother with the app! I'm hopeful they'll just add a basic metronome function to it, even if it only goes from, say, 30-90bpm to allow some customisation for people's preferences.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

ashcroc said:


> Failing that, there's gotta be plenty of 55bpm songs to drip along to.




Disappear by Evanescence is 57bpm so that would be just perfect!

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Hilaeropress (Dec 18, 2018)

The silly thing is when I was trying to adjust my drip rate to around 60bpm yesterday I was getting distracted by the clock ticking near me, thinking how annoying it was to be watching a drip that wasn't in time with the clock, and missing a bunch of drips everytime I looked down at my phone, and tapping even more erratically than my drip was dripping... And I didn't think of the metronome (or Evanescence)! I was pre-caffeine, I suppose?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Hilaeropress said:


> The silly thing is when I was trying to adjust my drip rate to around 60bpm yesterday I was getting distracted by the clock ticking near me, thinking how annoying it was to be watching a drip that wasn't in time with the clock, and missing a bunch of drips everytime I looked down at my phone, and tapping even more erratically than my drip was dripping... And I didn't think of the metronome (or Evanescence)! I was pre-caffeine, I suppose?


Was the clock ticking once per second by any chance?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

So all we really need are noisier kitchen clocks!!

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Hilaeropress (Dec 18, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> Was the clock ticking once per second by any chance?


Can't be sure, I'll try measuring it with my puck puck app...


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Maybe with enough years of practice, tapping the app for a perfect consistent 60bpm, we may get mistaken for robots, or at least artificial intelligence. At the very least it may forestall the onset of DDS (Dad dance syndrome).

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Haha, you can do it to most 80s disco as well, from memory it's pretty much all 120bpm, so would just need to do a drip every 2 beats...

Regarding the inconsistent drips, I find that if I get the drips right at first and come back 10 mins later they've usually stopped, so I have to unscrew and readjust. Usually stays correct second time. Wondering if this is because I use unfiltered water in the ice and we have really hard water... I do notice some crystals on the water bottle I use after, which I imagine is just limescale.


----------

